# Does anyone know how long the waiting time for FIS review is?



## ailbhe (20 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
I reapplied for FIS back in June, sent in the forms etc. My payment stopped the last week in June. Last year it was mid-August before the payments were reinstated. Does anyone know are the waiting times any longer this year or would it be roughly the same? 

Thanks


----------



## janliz (20 Jul 2010)

Roughly 10 weeks...


----------



## ali (20 Jul 2010)

*FIS reinstatement*

Are payments then backdated?

A.


----------



## janliz (20 Jul 2010)

yes they are backdated.


----------



## ali (20 Jul 2010)

*FIS reinstatement*

That's interesting, Janliz. It seems a long time to have people waiting who are dependant on the payment. Even just to find out if they're entitled or not? Especially if it's a review as they have already been in receipt of the payment and probably rely on it hugely.

A.


----------



## janliz (20 Jul 2010)

probably a lot of people are only finding out about fis now and they are inundated with reviews and new claims.Circumstances can change from one year to the next and sometimes re calculations for fis can either go up or down in payment.


----------



## ali (20 Jul 2010)

Makes sense I suppose. I just imagine delays like this must have a knock on effect on missed mortgage payments etc. etc. I know a lump sum may eventually come but the bills don't wait 10 plus weeks. And what happens if your review results in no payment. Thats 2 and a half months where you could have been making contingency plans or restructuring loans etc. Not to mention the worry and strain. Just a feature of the times, I guess.

A.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Jul 2010)

FIS Section are probably busier due to the increase in claims as reducing wages briing people under the threshold, the increase of claims as people's workign hours are reduced, spouse's lose employment and then there is the impact of non-filling of posts policy, etc. All signs of the times!


----------



## ali (20 Jul 2010)

Agreed 100%.

A.


----------



## areweoutofit (22 Jul 2010)

applied for FIS on the last week in March and just got first payment today, about 15/16 weeks waiting. Made numerous calls but i reckon that only puts you further back in queue esp if you get annoyed with them cause they dont really care, they only doing their job i suppose.


----------



## ali (22 Jul 2010)

Hi areweoutofit. Was this a first payment or a review? Was your award backdated?


----------



## areweoutofit (22 Jul 2010)

Hi Ali, if it was backdated its going to mean I wont be getting much every week but any bit helps. I called them on Tues and they just sayed my payment was processed and to check bank acc on Thurs, but couldnt give any details as to how much, they sayed i'll receive a letter with the details so i'll probly get that in the next day or so. it looks like it was backdated for 15 wks which would be when i did make the initial application. Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## lennonmelia (8 Jul 2011)

i applied for fis in feb 2011  . . got letter today saying i was awarded fis . . . checked my account but they was only one weekly payment in . . in letter they told me payment was from 3rd feb 2011 til 1st feb 2012 . . . does anyone have any idea about backdated money . . .  . does is be paid into bank and how long would i have to wait . . . .


----------



## kopatroopa (9 Jul 2011)

Hi Ailbhe,
Unfortunitely Its a bit longer than 10 weeks, im currently waiting 13 weeks and not expecting my renewal to come through for another 3. I was due for renewal on the 11/04/11 and as far as im aware there currently working on renewals due in and around the 24/03/11. I rang 3 weeks ago and was advised they were working renewals due mid march so March appears to be quite a large month for them to get through. 
Lennonmelia, your arrears should be in your bank in a week or 2.


----------



## lennonmelia (11 Jul 2011)

thank you . . kopatroopa


----------



## messedaround (16 Jul 2011)

i renewed my fis last month as they sent me the form out quite early , sent it in almost straight away , this is my 3rd year renewing fis and the letter this year was alot different , they didnt ask for wage slips or p60 which i found odd seen as they had asked the previous 2 years , im really not looking forward to the longggg wait for the payment to come through , backdated or not its a killer trying to survive without it for this length of time , personally i end up owing the backdated money out !


----------



## kopatroopa (17 Jul 2011)

Just to update, there currently working on rnls due March 30th. So they expect to be beginning April next week. Ive been waiting 14 weeks and was told to expect another 3/4 weeks by the time they get to the date I was due for rnl which was the 11th of April.


----------



## justasking2 (19 Jul 2011)

My renewal was due in May this year last payemnt end of April. I called the FIS office two weeks ago and I was told that they had only just started to process the renewals for March. So a long wait still ahead !!


----------

